# Fertility Reflexology and Yoga, Derry on Wed 27 Nov at 7pm



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Places remain at this free "Think Positive" workshop in the Millennium Centre in Derry on Wed 27th November at 7pm. The Trainer is Sheila Nugent from her school of Reflexology. There will be some practical elements along with guidance on how yoga and reflexology can help with relaxation when trying for a baby. If you are interested in attending then please send me an email on [email protected]


----------

